# Do we buy a Crib or Co-Sleeper



## AllieRose (Oct 10, 2002)

Hello,

We're expecting our first in April and we definately want to have our little baby sleeping in our room. Unfortuately there really isn't enough room in our bed. We just have a full sized bed and feel croweded already-we'll get a bigger bed someday but can't afford it now. Also, my husband is afraid we'll roll on the baby so that's out until the little one is bigger.

So, do we buy one of those Arms Reach Co-sleepers or can we just get a crib and put it by the bed? The Arms Reach Co-sleeper didn't look that different than a crib with the side dropped.

I'm concerned about saftey though of using a crib as a sidecar. Can anyone share their experiences?

Thanks for any help you can offer us!
Allie


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

The crib as sidecar is not a problem at all as far as safety goes - a crib is heavy and sturdy, and it isn't going to move (I imagine that baby falling through a crack between the bed and crib is your main concern?). It didn't work for us, though because even at the lowest setting, the crib mattress wasn't even with our futon. It was like a little shelf sitting there about 5 inches higher than us. But with a regular bed, this might not be a problem.

I only know one person who has the Arms Reach, and she said it was the most expensive nightstand she ever bought. The baby just didn't like it. FWIW, we also have a full size, and we put Mr. Baby in between us with no problems. We pushed our pillows apart so that there was a space between them, and lay him down in that space with his head up by the wall at the head of the bed (if you can visualize this!). It worked out just fine.

After a while, we got a bed rail, and that was even better. They are pretty cheap, and once they're up, really make the bed seem a lot bigger, because the baby can be lying right at the edge, safely.

But if you really think you'll need extra room and are feeling crowded as it is now, I'd encourage the in-laws to get the co-sleeper for you! Or, if either of you is handy, you can just build one yourself as some other friends of mine did - a little platform with 3 sides, a piece of foam, some bassinet sheets, and you're set.


----------



## The Lucky One (Oct 31, 2002)

What ever you do, don't get the Arm's Reach Co-Sleeper. If you're going to get one of those, you might as well get a play pen because the mattress on the co-sleeper is exactly the same as a play pen mattress and the play pens are a lot cheaper.

We bought one, and ds hated it. I used it for diaper changes.

I don't have any experience with converting a crib to a side car, but maybe someone else here does.

lisa


----------



## safe womb (Dec 29, 2002)

co sleeper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fizzymom (Nov 20, 2001)

I'd get a crib. We got both, but DS hated the co-sleeper. He wanted to be right next to me and the co-sleeper doesn't allow that.

With the crib, you can remove one side completely and anchor it to your bed - we used rope to tie the legs of the crib to the legs of the bed. Most of the time DS slept between me and DH and I slept half in the crib (head and shoulders in the crib and legs and rear end on the bed). I rolled a blanket up to take up the extra space between the crib matress and the crib railing and this helped keep the matresses firmly together.

Another bonus, once DS started crawling I didn't have to worry that he might go over the edge of the co-sleeper.


----------



## sparkeze (Nov 20, 2002)

Another option might be that "nest" that you put in your bed, I'm not sure what it's called. I've never used it myself but a friend of mine did when her DH was too afraid to sleep in the same bed with the baby and it worked out well for them. I think it goes up against the headboard (or where a headboard would be) so you wouldn't really need a lot of extra room since most people's heads take up a lot less space than the rest of the body! Maybe someone else who has used this, or at least knows what it's called, can post more information.


----------



## LGSW (Dec 12, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by sparkeze_
*Another option might be that "nest" that you put in your bed, I'm not sure what it's called.*
Here it is:

http://www.babybungalow.com/babdelsnugne1.html

This seems to be the cheapest around in the quick Google search I did. The highest was about 49.95. However, some places seem to have other deals, like free shipping. I think this seems like a neat product, and i have co-slept with one already.

here are some better pictures:
http://store.babycenter.com/product/...d_cradles/6348
http://www.mommysthinkin.com/snuggle_nest.htm

Just do a search for Snuggle Nest if you want to price shop.

Lindsey


----------



## Corriander (Nov 19, 2001)

I loved my co-sleeper, but the baby can only use it until they start to crawl and then it is not safe. My kids went from the co-sleeper to a large cradle on the floor that they used until they could climb out of it - then their own bed.

In your case I would get the crib and rope in to your bed frame so there will be no gaps. After baby starts crawling you can put the rail up (or keep it down if you don't mind being crawled on







) or put the crib mattress on the floor.

With a crib you have more options than with the co-sleeper.


----------



## whateverdidiwants (Jan 2, 2003)

We have the crib right up next to the bed and it lines up perfectly. To close the gap we got one of those portable bed rails and put it on the far end of the crib so that it pushed the mattress towards the bed. If you want to see pics let me know and I'll PM you the link (just took the pics for another person who had the same question)


----------



## Unreal (Dec 15, 2002)

I just wanted to mention another option that was presented to me (we're expecting in March, so haven't put this to the test yet!)

I totally co-slept with ds1 and loved being able let him nurse while I dozed/slept. I know how I sleep and I know that if I had to get up at night--even so much as to sit up to pick up the babe out of the co-sleeper--it would take me forever to fall back asleep. I was worried about that and wanted to have the baby 'on level' with us--but there is no room in our bed!

So...with ds2 we are going to get a twin bed set that is the same height as our current bed, and get one of those doublers you can get to join two beds to make them a king size (or super king-size) bed...and *hopefully* we will then have room for the 3 of us (well, 4 really, for when ds1 comes in in the morning with his ice cold feet...)

We considered putting the crib next to the bed, but we have one of those cribs that has dresser attached (its a kindercraft crib and I can't say enough great things about it, to be honest. I'm just sad that they don't make this crib anymore--it really is super!). If we put the crib up to the bed, we would lose the ability to use the drawers *sigh*

Not to mention our bed is already on the floor...I'm not sure that we could get the crib to go low enough to match the height of our bed.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

We got a co-sleeper, but dd absolutely refused to sleep there. Of course, she refused to sleep in her crib (bought by MIL) too.

I think I'd go with the crib and try it as a sidecar for a while. They outgrow the co-sleeper pretty young.

good luck









Zee


----------

